

The New Sharing Economy - tdavis
http://www.life-connected.com/2010/10/sharing-study-part-1-is-social-media-paving-the-way-for-an-offline-sharing-economy/

======
jdp23
Very interesting, especially the finding that online sharing predicts offline
sharing. The authors of the article say that it's "largely because they are
learning to trust each other online" although I haven't seen that in the data
they've posted yet. Looking forward to the rest of the study. Thanks for
sharing!

~~~
atari
I'm not convinced that online sharing has _caused_ offline sharing, although
there are examples of online communities such as couchsurfing that have
brought online communities offline.

This seems like a case of correlation not equalling causation. These are
probably the people that are more likely to be trusting and sharing both
online and off.

That said, people have been sharing for millennia, so are we just now learning
to trust each other, and is it because of the internet?

~~~
rantfoil
Things like Airbnb don't exist without the Internet -- fundamentally they
connect people who wouldn't have met any other way.

It's about building communities that didn't exist before. That's significant.
The modality is the difference. People didn't have a reliable and simple and
cheap and instant way to connect. Now they do.

~~~
atari
Agreed. My point is that there are certain people that would likely be
predisposed to share anyway. And although the internet has provided new
opportunities for sharing, other types have occurred in different communities
(village, folk, scientific, etc.) for ages.

Basically, new opportunities don't mean that people wouldn't have shared or
weren't sharing in other ways.

------
mcritz
It will be interesting to see if this type of personal socialism will continue
in the future. There is now an entire generation of people exposed to
individual “ownership” in the form of failed mortgages, crushing debt, and
failed lending institutions.

~~~
jamesbritt
"It will be interesting to see if this type of personal socialism will
continue in the future. "

The free exchange of one's property for a value you find acceptable sounds
more capitalist than socialist.

------
ntoshev
Is anyone interested in working in this space? If so please shoot me an email.
I have implemented a prototype of a service for sharing physical stuff.

\- it's a Facebook app to utilize the existing trust network

\- game elements (gaining karma for sharing)

\- built in Python on Google App Engine

------
hugh3
_Car sharers share across significantly more categories than non-car sharers –
11 versus 8 categories on average._

Which is odd, because car "sharing" isn't really sharing in any normal sense
-- no more than Avis about car sharing or Hilton is about sharing rooms.

~~~
krgaskins
To me, people who car-share have prioritized access over ownership as a
lifestyle. Plenty of people who own cars occasionally rent a vehicle from Avis
(say, when they travel or when their car is in the shop)—so that seems a
little different than being a Zipcar member.

More directly to your point, the end of the report (PDF) also addresses the
evolving notion of what "sharing" means to people these days.

------
mtalantikite
SnapGoods is also looking at this space: <http://snapgoods.com>

I saw the founder speak at the Dumbo Arts fest a couple weeks ago -- it'll be
interesting to watch them over the coming months.

------
jhaglund
see also <http://neighborgoods.net/>

~~~
krgaskins
And <http://rentalic.com/>

